
One Gene Lost = One Limb Regained? - nreece
http://www.labspaces.net/102541/__gene_lost_____limb_regained_
======
bediger
I, B.S., think that the overuse of academic titles in this article makes it
very hard to read.

Really, how medieval! It's not like the titles confer any extra knowledge to
me, the uninitiated, yet interested reader. Does it matter that one of them
has an MD and a PhD? It seems like those British military leaders of the first
World War, General Sir Douglas Haig, Jethro Lord Walrustitty, or some such.

